# Knit Picks Coupon Code



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Code SAVE15 will save you 15% until March 25


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Nope. :nono: Can't do it. Saving all my pennies for Shepherd's Harvest! Thanks for trying to spend my money (and save my money, too. :teehee: You are just that kind of friend. :kiss


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Some of us don't get to go to SH ... 

A lady at guild brought http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitofude-cardigan on Saturday ... the pictures just do not do it justice.

I bought Stroll Glimmer Yarn in the Kestrel colorway for this.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

MLF, I was fine ignoring this coupon until you posted the Hitofude link. I've been wanting to knit it for months and don't have yarn for it. The temptation may be too much.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm thinking a linen/silk yarn would also be especially nice for the Hitofude.....


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I'm thinking a linen/silk yarn would also be especially nice for the Hitofude.....



You are SUCH an enabler!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have some linen-silk yarn here. It's really nice.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So how much does that pattern cost in USD? It is very pretty, very feminine and it looks almost doable for someone like me who seems to struggle with lace.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> So how much does that pattern cost in USD? It is very pretty, very feminine and it looks almost doable for someone like me who seems to struggle with lace.


Less than $2, MW. I bought the pattern a while back, just haven't gotten the courage up to try it. 

I'm told the lace pattern is not hard but the construction of the sweater is unusual. I saw a red one in person at SAFF last fall. It was gorgeous!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I have some linen-silk yarn here. It's really nice.


Hmmmm .... which ones? Any of them sock weight??


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just got it in the shop, it's not online yet. I think it's a little heavier than sock. It's called Savannah by Queensland Collection.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ooooooo

What colors did you get in??

I found it online.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Actually. . . I got all of the colors, looking at the official color list.  
I need to get it online.


----------

